# Dahme und Umgebung



## sunny (13. September 2005)

War von euch in diesen Tagen schon mal jemand in der o.g. Gegend mit Belly oder blinkernd los? Geht da schon was?

Ich werde langsam hibbelig und werde wohl bald mal wieder zum Blinkern hochkommen.


----------



## AKor74 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

das machen wir dann aber gemeinsam. Ich denke aber, wir müssen noch 3 Wochen warten, damit es endlich kühler wird.


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Na klar. Kommt Schlauchi auch mit oder wolltest du in Watsocken blinkern? 

Vor Ende Oktober komme ich wahrscheinlich garnicht dazu. Bin nur neugierig, ob es langsam los geht.


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Moin Moin ,
Dahme ist nur noch klasse  |supergri . Bei Wind aus der richtigen Richtung    und kühlem Wasser (Mitte Oktober schätze ich mal ) sind die Leos da , keine Riesen , aber es geht 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Micky (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

@ Sunny: Und mir schöööööön Bescheid sagen...


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sunny: Und mir schöööööön Bescheid sagen...



Das ist ja man Ehrensache #6 . Am besten, du gehst zwischendurch mal testen. Und wenn es dann gut läuft, komme/n ich/wir hochgefahren |supergri .


----------



## AKor74 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar. Kommt Schlauchi auch mit oder wolltest du in Watsocken blinkern?
> 
> Vor Ende Oktober komme ich wahrscheinlich garnicht dazu. Bin nur neugierig, ob es langsam los geht.


 
Das werden wir dann sehen, wenn du noch spontan Urlaub nimmst, irgendwann im Jahr, sage bescheid, habe auch noch einige unverplante Tage.


----------



## Micky (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja man Ehrensache #6 . Am besten, du gehtst zwischendurch mal testen. Und wenn es dann gut läuft, komme/n ich/wir hochgefahren |supergri .


 Ich hab zwar keine Bellyente, aber mit Wathose könnte ich es ab nächster Woche durchaus mal probieren. Ich werd nachher nach Feierabend mal nen Blick schmeißen ob dort schon was los ist, Wetter ist hier momentan nämlich echt prächtig. Sonnenschein und leichte Brise...


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zwar keine Bellyente, aber mit Wathose könnte ich es ab nächster Woche durchaus mal probieren.



Belly hab ich auch nicht, kriegt mich auch keiner rein #d . also Wathose ist völlig ausreichend |supergri .


----------



## Micky (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Belly hab ich auch nicht, kriegt mich auch keiner rein #d . also Wathose ist völlig ausreichend |supergri .


 Belly will ich auf jeden Fall mal probieren, irgendwer wird sich diesen Winnter hoffentlich mal erbarmen und mir ne Probefahrt gewähren. Auch wenn ich etwas skeptisch bin... #t


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Das werden wir dann sehen, wenn du noch spontan Urlaub nimmst, irgendwann im Jahr, sage bescheid, habe auch noch einige unverplante Tage.



Wie Urlaub nehmen |kopfkrat , wolltest du da länger bleiben? Ich fahre sonst immer Freitag Nachmittag los, bin pünktlich kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit oben, blinker ne Runde, quäl mich nen paar Stunden im Auto von eine Seite auf die andere, blinker noch ne Runde und fahr dann morgens wieder nach Hause.

Ich glaube aber, das ich diesmal die Brandungsknüppel auch mitnehme und die Zeit, die ich sonst im Auto verbringen, anderweitig nutze |supergri .


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Falls Ihr mich mit nehmen wollt , bin ich dabei  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Von mir aus gerne #6 . Machst du ggf. auch Brandungsangeln oder bist du rein blinkertechnisch unterwegs?


----------



## HD4ever (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

hab die Ecke auch im Auge ....   :m
allerdings will ich mit meinem lütten Boot los .....
kann man da irgendwo gut slippen ?


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Grüß dich HD4ever,

in Dahme direkt weiß ich nicht, ob man da slippen kann. Aber in Bliesdorf, ist auch da in der Ecke, da kann man super gut slippen.


----------



## HD4ever (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Aber in Bliesdorf, ist auch da in der Ecke, da kann man super gut slippen.



cool #6
werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal investigieren ...   :m


----------



## Micky (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Ich werd mich mal schlau machen.... Im Bereich ZEDANO (Campingplatz) ist glaube ich ne Möglichkeit. Nähere Info´s folgen...

*ERGÄNZUNG:*

Slippen in Dahme:

Kostenpunkt:  3,- + Mwst.
Nähere Info´s beim Betreiber:
W. Resthöft (Campingplatz ZEDANO)
Tel.: 04364/366
Fax: 04364/8359


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

@all

Ich fasse mal so locker den 07.10. ins Auge. 

Ich denke, dass das mit den Temperaturen nu stetig nach unten geht und bis dahin das Wasser schon ne angenehme Kälte haben sollte.


----------



## AKor74 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Bliesdorf ist Klasse mit slippen. 

@sunny, nein nicht länger. Da WE oder Freitag aber meistens nicht passt, wenn noch unverplanter Urlaub übrig oder gar unbezahlte Überstunden, dann passt Montag frei Klasse. Also Sonntag nachmittag gemütlich los, Montag zurück, bloss Wattis bekommt man denn keine.


----------



## Micky (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Wattis jibbet 7 Tage die Woche in Heiligenhafen bei Angelsport Fairplay, die haben Sonntags auch ab 6:00h geöffnet. www.angelsport-fairplay.de Telefon ist auf der HP zu lesen !


----------



## HD4ever (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

hat jemand ne Seekarte oder nen Auszug von der Ecke da ?????? |kopfkrat


----------



## AKor74 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Ich fasse mal so locker den 07.10. ins Auge.
> 
> Ich denke, dass das mit den Temperaturen nu stetig nach unten geht und bis dahin das Wasser schon ne angenehme Kälte haben sollte.


 
Locker oder fix ??? Dann buche ich den Termin ggf. bei meinem Weibchen !!!
Freitags ist aber heftig bescheiden mit hocheiern. In HH stehst dir erst auf der A7 und dann auf der A1 ´nen Wolf. :r


----------



## AKor74 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Wattis jibbet 7 Tage die Woche in Heiligenhafen bei Angelsport Fairplay, die haben Sonntags auch ab 6:00h geöffnet. www.angelsport-fairplay.de Telefon ist auf der HP zu lesen !


 
sicher |kopfkrat , liegt aber nicht wirklich auf dem Weg von Hannover/ Celle aus.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Belly will ich auf jeden Fall mal probieren, irgendwer wird sich diesen Winnter hoffentlich mal erbarmen und mir ne Probefahrt gewähren. Auch wenn ich etwas skeptisch bin... #t



Meinst Du, dass Du mit Deinem knackigen Pöscher in mein RT-V-BB reinpasst  |kopfkrat ? Wenn ja, dann kannst DU gerne mal reinpupern.....:q.


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Locker oder fix ??? Dann buche ich den Termin ggf. bei meinem Weibchen !!!
> Freitags ist aber heftig bescheiden mit hocheiern. In HH stehst dir erst auf der A7 und dann auf der A1 ´nen Wolf. :r



Locker !!!. 

Wat weiß ich, ob das Wetter da schon mitspielt. Vielleicht ist das Wasser ja noch viel zu warm oder der Wind kommt schwer aus Ost oder ähnliches.

Ich bin ja nu schon nen paar mal auf'n Freitag hoch gefahren. Auf der A7 habe ich noch nie gestanden, nur auf dem Zubringer A1, aber dann ging es eigentlich auch wieder. So in 2,5 Std. war ich eigentlich immer oben.


----------



## AKor74 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

die sind da doch schwer am bauen anner A7. Wetter ist klar, Ostwind wäre aber für die Ecke doch eigentlich klasse, zumindest zum Brandungsangeln, denke ich.


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Also das letzte mal bin ich am 05.09. oben gewesen, da war garnichts auf der A7. Gut, es war morgens um 5 Uhr, ist natürlich was anderes als Freitag Nachmittag. 

Mein Hauptaugenmerk gilt eigentlich der Blinkerei. Wir sollten daher schon Wind aus westlichen Richtungen haben oder aber nur leicht aus Ost. 

"Brandungsangeln" mache ich eingentlich nur, weil ich im Auto sowieso nicht pennen kann. D. h. Würmer ins Wasser, wenn's beißt is jut, wenn nicht is och nich so schlimm. 

Für die Watti-Besorgung können wir bestimmt nen Deal mit Micky machen, wenn er denn Zeit hat.


----------



## AKor74 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

nix auf der Autobahn o.k., und am Wasser ????


----------



## Micky (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> sicher |kopfkrat , liegt aber nicht wirklich auf dem Weg von Hannover/ Celle aus.


 Dahme - Heiligenhafen ist aber auch nicht die Welt... und wenn man daraus wieder ne "etwas größere" Sache macht, und ich dabei bin, dann lässt sich sicher was machen wegen WATTIS MITBRINGEN. Nur mich jetzt schon auf nen Termin festlegen kann ich net. Dafüpr ist momentan bei mir zu viel los...



> Meinst Du, dass Du mit Deinem knackigen Pöscher in mein RT-V-BB reinpasst |kopfkrat ? Wenn ja, dann kannst DU gerne mal reinpupern.....:q.


 So´n büschen Gummi lässt sich doch dehnen... und wenn ich in meine Wathose passe, dann auch in Dein Fetischbellybomber.


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> nix auf der Autobahn o.k., und am Wasser ????



Am Wasser kann ich dir so nicht beantworten, weil ich am 05.09. von Laboe aus mit nem Kutter draußen war. 

Als ich aber im April in Dahme geblinkert habe, waren da Abends ganze 4-5 Angler vor Ort, am nächsten Morgen noch weniger. Ist aber auch Platz genug da.


----------



## Fischbox (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> sicher |kopfkrat , liegt aber nicht wirklich auf dem Weg von Hannover/ Celle aus.



Dann fahr doch bei Kalle in Neustadt  rum...


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mich jetzt schon auf nen Termin festlegen kann ich net. Dafüpr ist momentan bei mir zu viel los...



Festlegen kann ich mich jetzt auch noch nicht #d . War nur mal so in Raum geworfen, damit das nicht im Sande zerläuft. So kann jeder der evtl. Bock schon mal gucken, ob er das einrichten kann. 

Die endgültige Entscheidung wird wahrscheinlich erst nen paar Tage vorher fallen.


----------



## AKor74 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fahr doch bei Kalle in Neustadt rum...


 
Klasse Tipp, gerade zu meinen Favoriten verlinkt. Vorallem bieten die auch FliFi-Kurse an, das wollte ich schon immer mal probieren.


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorallem bieten die auch FliFi-Kurse an, das wollte ich schon immer mal probieren.



Soll ich mich deswegen mal bei meinem Höker erkundigen? Ich meine der hat da auch jemanden, der nen Flifi-Kurs anbietet. Ist dann hier in der Ecke, brauchst dann nicht so weit zu fahren.


----------



## Micky (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Kalle hat aber auch nur September und Oktober Sonntags geöffnet, danach belibt nur noch der Höker in Helitown übrig. Für die Seeschlangen die er Dir da als Watti verkauft brauchste aber auch schon fast nen Waffenschein...


----------



## Fischbox (13. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Kalle hat aber auch nur September und Oktober Sonntags geöffnet, danach belibt nur noch der Höker in Helitown übrig. Für die Seeschlangen die er Dir da als Watti verkauft brauchste aber auch schon fast nen Waffenschein...



Jepp, datt stimmt. Habe mal beim Küstentreffen solche Seeringler gesehen. Messer und Totschläger sollten man immer in Reichweite haben, wenn man mit denen hantiert...


----------



## sunny (14. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

@Micky

Wo ist denn angelsport-fairplay in Heiligehafen? Direkt da wo die Schiffe ablegen, z.B. der Hai?

Ich habe da zwar nen Angelladen gesehen, kann mich aber nicht entsinnen, ob der angelsport-faiplay hieß #d .


----------



## Fischbox (14. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

@sunny

Mach mal hier "batsch" ... :m


----------



## sunny (14. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> @sunny
> 
> Mach mal hier "batsch" ... :m



Supi #6 .


----------



## Micky (14. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Der Laden ist seid dem Frühjahr noch weiter Richtung Hafen gerückt. Wenn man zwischen Baltic und dem Fischbrötchenwagen Richtung Straßem schaut sieht man das gelbe Werbeschild über seinem Ladeneingang.


----------



## sunny (14. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Ist es erforderlich die Wattis ggf. vorzubestellen? Was für einen Kurs nimmt er denn für die Würmer?


----------



## Micky (14. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Die Wattis kosten pro stck. 2 cent mehr als bei Baltic. 
*ABER:* Größe und Qualität sind hier vor Ort einfach UNSCHLAGBAR !!! 

Vorbestellen brauchst Du für den Eigenbedarf eigentlich nicht, es sei denn rund um Fehmarn sind Brandungsevents. Ein Anruf 1-2 Tage vorher kann aber sicher nicht schaden, dafür ist die Anreise dann doch etwas weit um dann eventuell keine zu bekommen.


----------



## AKor74 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich mich deswegen mal bei meinem Höker erkundigen? Ich meine der hat da auch jemanden, der nen Flifi-Kurs anbietet. Ist dann hier in der Ecke, brauchst dann nicht so weit zu fahren.


 
In Celle ist auch einer, war schon angemeldet, 1 Woche vor Beginn wurde abgesagt, Geld bekam ich so gar zurück.

Anner Küste ist aber das Gute, man kann es familiär |kopfkrat  mit einem Kurzurlaub verbinden oder so ähnlich :m .

PS: am 07.10.2005 habe ich natürlich kein Urlaub mehr, passt dann um so besser.


----------



## sunny (14. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: am 07.10.2005 habe ich natürlich kein Urlaub mehr, passt dann um so besser.



Wie meinste denn das jetzt |kopfkrat ? Um Überstunden abzubauen oder wie?

Um wieviel Uhr wäre denn für dich ggf. der früheste Zeitpunkt zum Abfahren?


----------



## AKor74 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Ab 15 Uhr.  Genaueres klären wir dann. Wenn das Wetter windtechnisch Klasse ist, dann könnten wir mit Boot rausfahren, dann aber Samstag Morgen rechtzeitig los und am frühen Nachmittag zurück. Sonst, zum Blinkern und Brandungsgefecht natürlich Abens und dann irgendwann zurück, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## AKor74 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinste denn das jetzt |kopfkrat ? Um Überstunden abzubauen oder wie?
> 
> Um wieviel Uhr wäre denn für dich ggf. der früheste Zeitpunkt zum Abfahren?


 
Urlaub ist für die Familie da.


----------



## sunny (14. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Urlaub ist für die Familie da.



Alles klar :q .

Dann warten wir jetzt erst mal ab, was das Wetter macht und ob es terminlich überhaupt hinhaut.

hornhechteutin und Micky wollen ja nach Möglichkeit auch dabei sein. Blinkern, anschließend den Wattis die Ostsee mal aus der Nähe zeigen und ne kühle Blonde umarmen, wäre daher angebrachter.


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

Moin Moin ,


			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar :q .
> 
> Dann warten wir jetzt erst mal ab, was das Wetter macht und ob es terminlich überhaupt hinhaut.
> 
> hornhechteutin und Micky wollen ja nach Möglichkeit auch dabei sein. Blinkern, anschließend den Wattis die Ostsee mal aus der Nähe zeigen und ne kühle Blonde umarmen, wäre daher angebrachter.



Aber klar doch zumal Micky ja auch noch ne Testfahrt im BB machen will  :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Micky (15. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> zumal Micky ja auch noch ne Testfahrt im BB machen will :q


 JO #6 :q


----------



## Elbangler Lauenburg (16. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

moin olaf. denke jetzt kannst es versuchen. es ist ja kühler geworden. mefos sind langsam angesagt. habe geduld, es klappt dann bestimmt. dahme weiß ich nicht so recht. aber fehmarn oder weißhaus bei heiligenhafen beste chancen. viel glück. der ****bellyhai***** und gruß.


----------



## sunny (21. September 2005)

*AW: Dahme und Umgebung*

@bellyhai

Danke #6 . 

Warst du denn schon los? Wenn ja wo,mit Belly oder vom Strand aus?


----------

